# Expanded rental inventory at 4CRS



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We've expanded our rental inventory for the 2012 season! 

We now have rental drysuits, dry boxes, large drybags, groovers, fire pans and blankets, camp stoves, tents and more in addition to our raft rentals, kayak rentals, IK rentals, and canoe rentals. 

We've also upped our stand up paddle board rentals to 22 boards from C4 Waterman, Boardworks, Badfish, NRS, Surftec, Imagine Eco and Doyle. 

Check it out at Raft Rentals, Kayak Rentals, Canoe Rentals, Stand Up Paddle Board Rentals, Drysuit Rentals, River & Camp Gear Rentals - Durango, Colorado | 4CORNERS RIVERSPORTS


----------

